# Bridgestone mb-6?



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a friend selling a Bridgestone mb-6 frame set. It;s only the frame, fork and headset, with a few other odds and ends. What's something like this worth?


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

The MB-6 is the lowest end of the Bridgestone's. Not desirable or collectable at all to me.
If I had it I would build it up with some cheap (free) parts and give it to one of my needy
neighbor kids. It's really not worth much. $10 - $15 and free shipping. I hope I don't sound mean.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

Depends on the condition. I have one and it's a nice ride. Depending on the year it could be a full cro-mo frame and fork. I believe the intention of the bridgestone line was to use good frames throughout most of the entire line.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> It's really not worth much. $10 - $15 and free shipping.


Awwwwwe.....That's cute.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Beau said:


> Awwwwwe.....That's cute.


He's not exactly kidding you, actually. Bridgestones were great bikes, and the high end models are collectible, but this was the entry level model, not worth more than $500 when new, probably. TIG welded, heavy cro-mo frame made in Taiwan - nothing special about it except the Bridgestone sticker and maybe the choice of parts that was on it, which are now gone.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Beau said:


> Awwwwwe.....That's cute.


Don't get me wrong. I love the Bridgestones. Just nothing less than MB-3's. I still have
a few Bridgestones and have sold others. I've found out through the years that anyone I
know just aren't interested in the lower end models. So to make a long story short I like
to take my old lower end parts throw them on something like your friends MB-6 and give
it to somebody who needs a decent bike. Some parents out there just won't justify forking out any money to get there kid a good bike. Thats were I step in.


----------

